# Ormskirk - This Sunday or Monday 23rd/Tues 24th December



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Kidders,                                                                                                                                                                       
It's Â£35.00 whether on a weekday or weekend. Ormskirk is mentioned in hushed tones, and I only know one fella who has played it and he reckons it was better than Delamere, although he played them both about 10 years ago.                                                                                                                                                                                  
I don't think there will be any special deals as a new sec doesn't start until Monday, but it is Â£35.00, no temps, play off the fairways and they have tee times from 10.15. this Sunday. I've always heard that the course is immaculate, with not a weed to be spotted.                                                                                                                                                      
If we could get 8 for the Monday/Tuesday 23/24 th may hold off, but no guarantees of a deal, so happy to go with this Sunday if we get 2-3 others.
Anyone game?


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Kidders,                                                                                                                                                                       
It's Â£35.00 whether on a weekday or weekend. Ormskirk is mentioned in hushed tones, and I only know one fella who has played it and he reckons it was better than Delamere, although he played them both about 10 years ago.                                                                                                                                                                                  
I don't think there will be any special deals as a new sec doesn't start until Monday, but it is Â£35.00, no temps, play off the fairways and they have tee times from 10.15. this Sunday. I've always heard that the course is immaculate, with not a weed to be spotted.                                                                                                                                                      
If we could get 8 for the Monday/Tuesday 23/24 th may hold off, but no guarantees of a deal, so happy to go with this Sunday if we get 2-3 others.
Anyone game?
		
Click to expand...

Sundays no use to me but interested in the 23rd if that comes off.


----------



## chellie (Dec 12, 2013)

Arrgh would have loved to but can't do this Sunday. I'm in bloody work on the 23rd (thought I didn't have to go in but do) and on the 24th we will no doubt be doing pre Christmas clean:angry:


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi pal. Am away skiing with work Sunday to Sunday. 24th is beat for me, but go with the majority...


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm attempting to drink beer all day on Saturday so Sunday might not be a good idea..  Happy to do the 24th, but go with the majority :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Will keep an eye on this mate. Am working all those days, but if the tee time is right then I may be able to squeeze in (the 24th might be a bit of a problem as we're having a family party and it would mean leaving my Missus to do all the work.)


----------



## Scouser (Dec 12, 2013)

depends on tee time but 24th a possibility


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			depends on tee time but 24th a possibility
		
Click to expand...

Is that just because I said I couldn't do the 24th?????


----------



## Scouser (Dec 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Is that just because I said I couldn't do the 24th?????

Click to expand...

Ok as its you and only you I offer up the 22nd now you know Sundays are normally out for me 

xxxxx MERRY CHRISTMAS xxxxx Dan


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok all, it looks like this Sunday isn't a goer. I doubt we will get any deal, so we'll check the weather late next week, but no reason why some can't play the Monday and some play the Tuesday, as people see fit. I'll check next week to make sure there are no turkey trots/comps on and take it from there.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2013)

Sunday 22nd December is a goer for me if anybody fancies that day. Will be my last game of 2013 ne:


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 13, 2013)

Could be ok for the 23rd, depends how the mrs is doing.
Seems to be ok so far, am back in work tomorrow  .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2013)

Me, Qwerty and scouser are going here tomorrow (24th December) for a tee off about 10.15/10.30 ish.

We need a fourth for a fourball, only Â£30 each then. Karl has been offered first refusal but if not, one spec available. If a few more were game, I could always ask again, but prob wouldn't know until early tomorrow morning if they'll accommodate us.

It's not a set in stone time as it's ladies day, and we may have to work around them, but the're expecting it to be quiet, so we should be ok. We plan to arrive around 10.00 and go from there.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Odvan (Dec 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, Qwerty and scouser are going here tomorrow (24th December) for a tee off about 10.15/10.30 ish.

We need a fourth for a fourball, only Â£30 each then. Karl has been offered first refusal but if not, one spec available. If a few more were game, I could always ask again, but prob wouldn't know until early tomorrow morning if they'll accommodate us.

It's not a set in stone time as it's ladies day, and we may have to work around them, but the're expecting it to be quiet, so we should be ok. We plan to arrive around 10.00 and go from there.

Anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

Would have absolutely loved too Pete but the missus has her Christmas Eve ritual that must be obeyed and our kid has flown in from Belgium today to spend 4 days with us.....crackin'.....


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just replied pal. Got final bits of Xmas stuff to sort. Can play 27th if anyone fancies?!?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 23, 2013)

Would have jumped at it mate, but I'm working tonight and won't finish till well after 4am. I'll get some games organised in the new year though..:thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 23, 2013)

Could potentially be up for this tomorrow, weather dependant?

Happily play in a bit o'rain but not fancying it tipping it down for four hours! You full up or room for a small one?

James


----------



## Odvan (Dec 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Just replied pal. Got final bits of Xmas stuff to sort. Can play 27th if anyone fancies?!?
		
Click to expand...

The 27th however, I am free, so yes, I'm up for it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Could potentially be up for this tomorrow, weather dependant?

Happily play in a bit o'rain but not fancying it tipping it down for four hours! You full up or room for a small one?

James
		
Click to expand...

No still available. I booked this time based on the weather forecast. It is windy, but after 10/11 should be ok,rain wise.

Are you in? If you are PM me your moby for contact details, and see you at the course for 10.00.

Welcome on board, skip.:thup:

If your looking for us in the clubhouse, scouser is the one who looks like a small version of a bond villain, qwerty will have his nan's hat on, I'll be the dapper, handsome devil about six lbs overweight.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Would have jumped at it mate, but I'm working tonight and won't finish till well after 4am. I'll get some games organised in the new year though..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Some are ruminating about going on the 27th, Dan. We'll give a course review, I'm sure to guide you in your decision. Odvan, Karl and Huds are showing an interest for the 27th.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No still available. I booked this time based on the weather forecast. It is windy, but after 10/11 should be ok,rain wise.

Are you in? If you are PM me your moby for contact details, and see you at the course for 10.00.

Welcome on board, skip.:thup:

If your looking for us in the clubhouse, scouser is the one who looks like a small version of a bond villain, qwerty will have his nan's hat on, I'll be the dapper, handsome devil about six lbs overweight.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Why not, I'm in - will pm you now :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Why not, I'm in - will pm you now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Received and PM returned. See you tomorrow.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Why not, I'm in - will pm you now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff James, See you there in the morning. :thup:

LB, The Nans Hat/ Teacosy has been missing for about a month now, gutted.  Im on the lookout for a suitable replacement.
The good news is Ive got myself a crackin' Snood


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Good stuff James, See you there in the morning. :thup:

LB, The Nans Hat/ Teacosy has been missing for about a month now, gutted.  Im on the lookout for a suitable replacement.
The good news is Ive got myself a crackin' Snood 

Click to expand...

I thought I seen posters up in the local press, with that hat on it. Is there a reward?


----------



## Scouser (Dec 23, 2013)

LB if u r only 6lb over weight  I am 007


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			LB if u r only 6lb over weight  I am 007
		
Click to expand...

Going on your handicap, your more like 107.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Going on your handicap, your more like 107.
		
Click to expand...

97 please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2013)

For those of you thinking of playing it on the 27th, it is good, and for Â£30 was a good deal. Slighly wet in places but in great condition for the time of year, with hardly any mud about. The greens were mainly true. The course was virtually empty, also.

Is it better than delamere - not for me. The welcome from the secretary was first class, and he's a top bloke.

He said he'll also let you lads on for Â£30, if you get a fourball. Just mention the forum and my name, after all he can't be a bad bloke - his name is Peter hurst. Two top blokes called Peter Hurst - what's the chances of that?

The people interested were karl, huds, Odvan and posiibly bluewolf or Podge, from memory.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			For those of you thinking of playing it on the 27th, it is good, and for Â£30 was a good deal. Slighly wet in places but in great condition for the time of year, with hardly any mud about. The greens were mainly true. The course was virtually empty, also.

Is it better than delamere - not for me. The welcome from the secretary was first class, and he's a top bloke.

He said he'll also let you lads on for Â£30, if you get a fourball. Just mention the forum and my name, after all he can't be a bad bloke - his name is Peter hurst. Two top blokes called Peter Hurst - what's the chances of that?

The people interested were karl, huds, Odvan and posiibly bluewolf or Podge, from memory.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the game today fellas and good to meet you Jim :thup:

I thought the course was a bit of a slow burner but it really drew me in after 4/5.  Its a real big strong course with a feel of fairhaven/Fulford /Ladybank.  Lofty comparisons but I think the course is definately worthy, it definately took me by surprise and I think if it was to be played in summer the condition would blow yer socks off .

Get on it fellas, at Â£30 you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep, nice to meet Jimbob, as well - some wedge player, that fella.:thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 25, 2013)

Cheers fellas and nice to meet you all! Really enjoyable round despite the elements.

Quite liked Ormskirk as a track but for me not up there with some of the others in the Liverpool / Southport area. However, in the season proper when the leaves are back on the trees and greens are a bit smoother I imagine it's a properly nice course.

Â£30 was a fair price for it at the moment but would happily pay upwards of Â£50 in the summer when it's not as wet and cold!


----------



## Odvan (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all!

Still up for the 27th if anyone else is? And looking for a game that day regardless somewhere as my local course has selfishly been booked out for members all day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 25, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Merry Christmas all!

Still up for the 27th if anyone else is? And looking for a game that day regardless somewhere as my local course has selfishly been booked out for members all day.
		
Click to expand...


Are you not a member ?


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 25, 2013)

Am still up for the 27th, but forecast is 30+ mph winds and rain! Could call it tomorrow to see if the forecast changes. Am happy to host at Lymm or I do fancy Ormskirk, but may struggle to book unless we call on the day!


----------



## Odvan (Dec 25, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Am still up for the 27th, but forecast is 30+ mph winds and rain! Could call it tomorrow to see if the forecast changes. Am happy to host at Lymm or I do fancy Ormskirk, but may struggle to book unless we call on the day!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Karl. Must admit, I did grimace a little with the weather forecast but there's no fair-weather in me so will be up for it. Am dropping my brother off at Manchester airport for 8am so early morning would be good for me at your place if you'd be so gracious/willing. I'm workin' tomorrow (boxing day) so will struggle keeping abreast with anything in the real world but still happy to call it late tomorrow night?


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 25, 2013)

Earlier the better for me! If your at manc airport at 8am could be set Lymm for half past/9am. A society has the tee at 10 am, so gotta be before then. Will post on here tomorrow night and will pm you my mobile number....
Anybody else fancy it?!?


----------



## Odvan (Dec 25, 2013)

As much as Ormskirk sounds tempting and weather aside, this could fall just right! Balls to the society and here's hoping ya members cry off with a bad forecast.


----------

